# Un dizque “escritor” vuelve a Barcelona y es MVLTICVLTVRIZADO!!, ahora llora en twitter



## WhyAlwaysMe (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Bcerro (29 Dic 2022)

Que ponga carteles en las farolas, mientras disfruta lo votado.


----------



## auyador (29 Dic 2022)

¿Y ese quien es?


----------



## Kolbe (29 Dic 2022)

El metro de BCN es como Splatoon, si te despistas un segundo pierdes


----------



## Ignatius (29 Dic 2022)

Otro enjoy-colau de manual.


----------



## burbucoches (29 Dic 2022)

Prehmo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Dic 2022)

Está feo denunciar a los que están trabajando para pagar las pensiones.


----------



## Henry Rearden (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Fijaros en la foto, "DNI (Espanya)" en una denuncia redactada en castellano.

¿Qué pasa? ¿En los teclados de Barcelona no existe la "ñ"? No es que la denuncia esté redactada en catalán y tenga que venir así. Es que faltan al respeto incluso escribiendo en español.


----------



## Smoker (29 Dic 2022)

La Barcelona que quieres


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Dic 2022)

un subnormal victima de un buen ladron.


----------



## Henry Rearden (29 Dic 2022)

"Le robaron el equipaje"

Ahora llaman equipaje a una mochila donde encima has metido toda la electrónica de consumo con la que te has ido a pasar las Navidades en casapapi. Al caco le ha tocado la lotería de de Navidad.

Si hubiera llevado un maletón de 30 kg con los calzoncillos usados y los taper de la abuela no habría chorizo que se hubiera puesto a hurtar eso en el metro. Pero, claro, no es "cool" ni "fashion". Cómo va a ir un "influencer" viajando como si fuera un Paco Martínez Soria...


----------



## ÆON (29 Dic 2022)

Todavía la gente no entienden ni aceptan que el tercer mundo está aquí no previniendo en consecuencia. Predomina el buenismo y no estar espabilado a las circunstancias de la realidad.

En ciudades tipo Madrid-Barcelona-Bilbao hay que ir con mil ojos, no son España ya, el país es peligroso, no hay seguridad ninguna.

En otros tipo Alemania creo recordar que se avisa de ir con cuidado a quien viaja a Barcelona y esta desaconsejado ir por ciertos barrios que les marcan en un mapa.





Barcelona ya ha sido bautizada como "la ciudad del crimen" en Alemania


La embajada de Estados Unidos ha enviado ya una nota de advertencia a todos sus ciudadanos que viajen a Barcelona por la inseguridad existente.




www.gndiario.com












Gobiernos europeos avisan a los turistas de la inseguridad de Barcelona


Francia y Suiza avisan a sus ciudadanos de numerosos robos en Barcelona




metropoliabierta.elespanol.com


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

Y este señor quien es?


----------



## Karlb (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

Debo ser el único gilipollas de la zona alta que se mete en Sant Roc, en Sant Cosme y en el Raval y no le pasa nada


----------



## Albion (29 Dic 2022)

Su twitter lleno de dibujitos japoneses y colorines rosas no presagiaba nada bueno.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

34 años y tiene un Twitter lleno de memes de niño rata? 

Todo correcto


----------



## Rodal (29 Dic 2022)

Escritor es porque escribe twiters?.


----------



## Perrosachez (29 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y este señor quien es?



Da igual, la noticia es que Barcelona y la Okupa es la peor Escoria de España, y @Arístides lo comprueba a diario el muy Subnormal


----------



## Luftwuaje (29 Dic 2022)

Hoy, apenas un par de días después de navidad, un adolescente huérfano del Magreb puede volver a sonreír pues sus sueños se han hecho realidad, ya tiene un ordenador para poder estudiar, y su hermanito pequeño una switch para entretenerse y combatir la soledad.
Un Milagro navideño.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Hoy, apenas un par de días después de navidad, un adolescente huérfano del Magreb puede volver a sonreír pues sus sueños se han hecho realidad, ya tiene un ordenador para poder estudiar, y su hermanito pequeño una switch para entretenerse y combatir la soledad.
> Un Milagro navideño.



Gracias a ello, su madre podrá ir a los cursos de integración y feminismos que imparten desde la regiduría de servicios sociales del Ayuntamiento


----------



## perrasno (29 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> El metro de BCN es como Splatoon, si te despistas un segundo pierdes



Mochila por delante y manos en los bolsillos. Mejor, no coger el metro y mejor todavía huir de ese estercolero. Esto era una maleta, se tendría que haber ido en taxi.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (29 Dic 2022)

Homer en Warcelona


----------



## Gnidlog (29 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Debo ser el único gilipollas de la zona alta que se mete en Sant Roc, en Sant Cosme y en el Raval y no le pasa nada





la zona alta es el Tibidabo?


----------



## Karlb (29 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> 34 años y tiene un Twitter lleno de memes de niño rata?
> 
> Todo correcto



Me he dado una vuelta por su twitter y madre mía. A saber qué tendría en el ordenador.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (29 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Debo ser el único gilipollas de la zona alta que se mete en Sant Roc, en Sant Cosme y en el Raval y no le pasa nada



A veces pasa, conozco gente que vive en pleno Rawal, gafapastas totales rogelios que nunca les pasa nada (o dicen que nunca les pasa nada), y viven encantados de la vida. 

Y conozco en cambio gente que ha ido por ahi de forma casual y han acabado sin cartera, movil, etc... 

Yo creo que los chorizos se dan cuenta de quien está un poco pajareando despistado y van a robarle.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Debo ser el único gilipollas de la zona alta que se mete en Sant Roc, en Sant Cosme y en el Raval y no le pasa nada



Te ven la cara de no tener pasta y te dejan en paz.

Es el allure de pobre. Yo tb lo tengo no pasa nada.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Dic 2022)

Ha disfrutado de lo votado por sus paisanos.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Te ven la cara de no tener pasta y te dejan en paz.
> 
> Es el allure de pobre. Yo tb lo tengo no pasa nada.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Dic 2022)

la switch...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (29 Dic 2022)

Tiene una cara de progre que tira para atrás.

No me extraña que hayan ido a por él, los moros huelen la debilidac.


----------



## spica (29 Dic 2022)

Dice que no se dio cuenta, jajajaja.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Dic 2022)

Encima es la switch oled que vale 350 cholos.

XD.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Dic 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> A veces pasa, conozco gente que vive en pleno Rawal, gafapastas totales rogelios que nunca les pasa nada (o dicen que nunca les pasa nada), y viven encantados de la vida.
> 
> Y conozco en cambio gente que ha ido por ahi de forma casual y han acabado sin cartera, movil, etc...
> 
> Yo creo que los chorizos se dan cuenta de quien está un poco pajareando despistado y van a robarle.



La cosa es que los robos se dan en las zonas peligrosas pero que aparentemente no lo son, porque hay mucha gente y demas. Ese es el engaño.

Por eso el barcelones medio rara vez caemos en los robos y el que viene casual acaba pelado. Tambien porque aunque los ladrones suelen ser inmis, no suelen ser los mas negros, aunque no tienen color blanco tampoco...

Por cierto, Collblanc es hospitalet, no barcelona. Es una estacion de metro enlace cuando vas del aeropuerto a barcelona.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 Dic 2022)

Le han robado la Switch a nuestro escritor millenial...


----------



## FilibustHero (29 Dic 2022)

spica dijo:


> Dice que no se dio cuenta, jajajaja.



Le echaron una droja que no deja rastro y no te acuerdas de nada. De hecho no tiene rastros de haber sido drogado ni recuerda que lo drogaran lo cual es una prueba irrefutable de que le han puesto esa droga.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Don Juan de Austria (29 Dic 2022)

En la Antigua Roma echaban a.loa delincuentes a las bestias

Atados a un poste y a tomar por.culo


----------



## Popuespe (29 Dic 2022)

Con esa edad y viendo lo que tiene en su "equipaje", no puedo imaginar como puede tener ese pobre hombre de llanas de callos y cortes las manos y de desecha la espalda.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (29 Dic 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> En la Antigua Roma echaban a.loa delincuentes a las bestias
> 
> Atados a un poste y a tomar por.culo



No hay suficiente arbol para tantos postes. Empezando por los 400.000 políticos que expolian el país.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (29 Dic 2022)

Mas chicos soya son los que se juntan con polifolladas que después los maltratan en el matrimonio.

Pero esos seguro que son hombres a tus ojos.

Y no, no tengo la Switch.


----------



## Progretón (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Estas cosas no se pueden leer después desayuno, joder, ¡qué empacho tengo ahora!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tiene una cara de progre que tira para atrás.
> 
> No me extraña que hayan ido a por él, los moros huelen la debilidac.


----------



## arangul (29 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Encima es la switch oled que vale 350 cholos.
> 
> XD.



que es un swich ole


----------



## Anka Motz (29 Dic 2022)

me robaron el equipaje al volver de ver a mi madre mientras estaba en el metro (L9S, en Collblanc) de Barcelona *SIN QUE ME DIERA CUENTA......*

Pues, entonces. Según la maravillosa justicia que tenemos, sobre todo para el delincuente.

*NO ES ROBO, SI NO SUSTRACCIÓN...*


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (29 Dic 2022)

Es decir, un *mena le hizo una inocentada





*


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Dic 2022)

En Barcelona roban, en Madrid apuñalan jajajaja


----------



## Blackmoon (29 Dic 2022)

Tiene pinta de disfrutar lo votado!


----------



## Sigpac (29 Dic 2022)

ÆON dijo:


> *Todavía la gente no entienden ni aceptan que el tercer mundo está aquí* no previniendo en consecuencia. Predomina el buenismo y no estar espabilado a las circunstancias de la realidad.
> 
> En ciudades tipo Madrid-Barcelona-Bilbao hay que ir con mil ojos, no son España ya, el país es peligroso, no hay seguridad ninguna.
> 
> ...



Coincido totalmente. Pero es que la selección natural no se detiene en las afueras de una ciudad. Ves a auténticos gilipollas (progres) sentenciar sobre el campo, la naturaleza y la caza -sin saber distinguir un arado de una empacadora-, cuando no se dan cuenta de que ellos mismos para moros y ñetas son como codornices en su propio barrio.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (29 Dic 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> A veces pasa, conozco gente que vive en pleno Rawal, gafapastas totales rogelios que nunca les pasa nada (o dicen que nunca les pasa nada), y viven encantados de la vida.
> 
> Y conozco en cambio gente que ha ido por ahi de forma casual y han acabado sin cartera, movil, etc...
> 
> Yo creo que los chorizos se dan cuenta de quien está un poco pajareando despistado y van a robarle.



Viví unos meses en una especie de "zona roja" de una gran ciudad tiraflechas, con sus garitos timaturistas, putis, trapis y demás en las inmediaciones. De madrugada daba mal rollito, pero en general, tenías dos factores mitigantes de la inseguridad:

-Cierta presencia policial. Que no era aquello una favela, vaya, sino una zona de cachondeo en el centro.

-Buscavidas establecidos en la zona: los personajes que llevan unos años por ahí de gorrillas, vendedores ambulantes, trapicheando, de relaciones públicas de locales o un poco de todo. Intentan no llevarse mal con los vecinos, les conviene. Si saben que vives allí y te conocen de vista es posible que un momento dado te eviten un apuro. Yo me llevaba medio bien con un par de personajes de estos que me saludaban y tal, tienes que mantener un balance y que no cojan demasiadas confianzas. 

Ciertamente lo mejor es vivir en un sitio tranquilo y no tener que andar con estas gilipolleces e inseguridades, pero sobrevivir en barrios un poco chungos (pero con cierto perfil turístico/hipster) se sobrevive, tampoco hace falta ser Rambo.


----------



## McLovin (29 Dic 2022)

*"Perdonad si no os respondo, estoy hecho polvo con esto"...*


Pero para lloriquear en Twitter como una niña, exponer su puta vida en público y curar su ego de forma artificial con los likes que le dan completos desconocidos no está hecho polvo.

El exponer tu vida privada en redes sociales debería considerarse una enfermedad mental a incluir en el DSM-5.

En cualquier caso...ir en metro en Barcelona llevando una maleta...a quién cojones se le ocurre ...estírate y pilla un taxi coño, tus bienes e incluso tu seguridad depende de ello...


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (29 Dic 2022)

Creo que ya van como 7.000 juegos de Switch, hay para todos los gustos y edades.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La cosa es que los robos se dan en las zonas peligrosas pero que aparentemente no lo son, porque hay mucha gente y demas. Ese es el engaño.
> 
> Por eso el barcelones medio rara vez caemos en los robos y el que viene casual acaba pelado. Tambien porque aunque los ladrones suelen ser inmis, no suelen ser los mas negros, aunque no tienen color blanco tampoco...
> 
> Por cierto, Collblanc es hospitalet, no barcelona. Es una estacion de metro enlace cuando vas del aeropuerto a barcelona.



Collblanc es frontera 

Era esa cosa rara que durante la pandemia podías salir por las escaleras más próximas al camp nou pero no podías cruzar la calle porque era hospitalet y estaba prohibido cambiar de municipio


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Dic 2022)

Me encanta como las instituziones katalinas tienen que poner "ÉS" en los sellos de "COPIA" para que nadie vaya a pensar que están usando la palabra española "COPIA" en lugar del mot català "CÒPIA"


----------



## Santolin (29 Dic 2022)

La switch?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

L9s entre Torrassa y Collblanc 

Ya no me queda dudas, tu switch la tiene ahora Morad


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (29 Dic 2022)

Los catalufos son analfabetos pone Espanya cuando tienen la puta Ñ en el teclado.

En fin, los Mozos de las Cuadras estan ahora mismo buscando el McBook del sojas este si, som els millors neng.


----------



## bondiappcc (29 Dic 2022)

Ja ho diu el refrany: Barcelona bona si el MENA et roba.


----------



## Gnidlog (29 Dic 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Los catalufos son analfabetos pone Espanya cuando tienen la puta Ñ en el teclado.
> 
> En fin, los Mozos de las Cuadras estan ahora mismo buscando el McBook del sojas este si, som els millors neng.



no todos los catalufos tenemos ese signo en el teclado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

MacBook como el que me vendió un moro hace 5 años que resultó ser de una pintamonas del Ayuntamiento 

También era escritora, diseñadora y creadora de contenido 

Visto el tema me informé corriendo de como desinstalar el localizador y posteriormente, lo formateé entero


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (29 Dic 2022)

El macbook ese ya está en wallapop o similares, lo venderá algún Ahmed H. o Ibra M. con valoración 0 estrellas.


----------



## porromtrumpero (29 Dic 2022)

hasta la switch he leido, ya me da una idea del personaje este


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Collblanc es frontera
> 
> Era esa cosa rara que durante la pandemia podías salir por las escaleras más próximas al camp nou pero no podías cruzar la calle porque era hospitalet y estaba prohibido cambiar de municipio



Pero todas las salidas están en l´hospitalet, no hay ninguna salida al otro lado de riera blanca, que es la calle fronteriza


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Me encanta como las instituziones katalinas tienen que poner "ÉS" en los sellos de "COPIA" para que nadie vaya a pensar que están usando la palabra española "COPIA" en lugar del mot català "CÒPIA"



Parece que el sello lleva el acento abierto en la o de copia pero está el sello desgastado de tanto usarlo en denuncias de robo 

Porque sin acento es la tercera persona del singular del presente de indicativo del verbo copiar


----------



## Jotagb (29 Dic 2022)

Esta disfrutando lo que a votado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Dic 2022)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> "Le robaron el equipaje"
> 
> Ahora llaman equipaje a una mochila donde encima has metido toda la electrónica de consumo con la que te has ido a pasar las Navidades en casapapi. Al caco le ha tocado la lotería de de Navidad.
> 
> Si hubiera llevado un maletón de 30 kg con los calzoncillos usados y los taper de la abuela no habría chorizo que se hubiera puesto a hurtar eso en el metro. Pero, claro, no es "cool" ni "fashion". Cómo va a ir un "influencer" viajando como si fuera un Paco Martínez Soria...




Yo siempre ponia los calzones mas cagaos que tenia en la maleta arriba de todo como medida disuasoria ante robos de corruptos del aeropuerto que me pudiesen chorar la maleta.

Por lo visto me ha funcionado, una vez me perdieron una maleta llena de vinilos que valia un pastizal, pero como arriba iban calzones llenos de " rayitas de canela", me da que no pasaron de ahi y me la trajeron en coche a mi casa dias despues.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

Que gilipollas lleva el dinero en la maleta? 

El dinero se lleva en el bolsillo de la camisa o de alguna prenda que puedas cerrar con cremallera 

Fijo que la maleta era rollo megapijo de esas que valen 200€


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Dic 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es como te despistas con una maleta en pleno metro de Barcelona.

Tienes que ser subnormal para no ir con todas las alertas encendidas y con la mano puesta en la chori, puesta en la buchaca de la chaqueta, en todo momento por si hay que ponerse en plan aggro.

Yo fuí un día con @Fornicious Jr (que tenía que comprar playmobils en el mercat de sant antoni) y un mena nos dió dinero porque parecía que salieramos de la sopa.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Dic 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> La switch?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307616



Es un meme andante... putos soy boys...


----------



## Romu (29 Dic 2022)

A ver para que te roben todo eso y no te des cuenta ..... es que te has quedado sobado.


----------



## Gotthard (29 Dic 2022)

ÆON dijo:


> Todavía la gente no entienden ni aceptan que el tercer mundo está aquí no previniendo en consecuencia. Predomina el buenismo y no estar espabilado a las circunstancias de la realidad.
> 
> En ciudades tipo Madrid-Barcelona-Bilbao hay que ir con mil ojos, no son España ya, el país es peligroso, no hay seguridad ninguna.
> 
> ...



El centro de las ciudades alemanas también es peligroso, sobre todo de noche cuando se convierte en un coto de caza de los grupos de afganos y sirios.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Es un meme andante... putos soy boys...




es el sucnor de la foto? que es hijo del autentico discapacitado fisico, mental y sobre todo moral del ignatius faraday ese?

que ostia le daba.


----------



## Kluster (29 Dic 2022)

Siendo escritor debería alegrarse. Este intercambio cultural enriquecerá su obra.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

Que puto patético, sólo ha faltado pedir perdón por haberles fallado 

Por favor, devolvedme la mochila de buena fe. De buen rollito, la dejáis en objetos perdidos. 

Mañana me voy a los encantes a primera hora a ver si un moha de confianza sabe quien de sus colegas vende una switch de segunda mano baratita guiño, guiño


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

En serio, alguien ha mirado si Morad ha posteado algo en sus redes sociales sobre la switch que le ha traído papá noel?


----------



## arangul (29 Dic 2022)

es un progre estupido y necio recibiendo su dosis de espabilina


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

Romu dijo:


> A ver para que te roben todo eso y no te des cuenta ..... es que te has quedado sobado.



Al final, era una mochila negra, seguro que de marca, que en vez ponérsela entre las piernas y con el asa atada al brazo, la pondría en el hueco entre los asientos y la puerta porque es más cómodo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

Que al final la ropa que el han robado son unos gayumbos de batman y una camiseta del dr. Slump

Porque si era una mochila, más no le cabe si además llevaba el portátil y la switch


----------



## Tonimn (29 Dic 2022)

En Barcelona hay decenas de delincuentes que acumulan más de 100 delitos cada uno y siguen en las calles robando como si nada. 
Y encima la mayoría extracomunitarios, por lo que podrían expulsarse de inmediato. 
Por cierto, ¿por qué cuando los detienen y sueltan una y otra vez no les obligan a devolver lo robado a sus víctimas?


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (29 Dic 2022)

Ese tío es un fantasma así que yo no me creería nada. Siempre miente, no sólo el 28 de diciembre. Vive de liarla y llamar la atención inventándose todo en las redes sociales. No me extrañaría nada que esto también fuese inventado, incluida la denuncia. Además, ¿desde cuándo vive fuera de Barcelona? Si hace unos meses seguía viviendo en ella.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (29 Dic 2022)

Andabais buscando esto. Lo traigo yo:


----------



## Tonimn (29 Dic 2022)

Cien ladrones detenidos 800 veces en Barcelona este año


Las agresiones sexuales se disparan un 30% en la ciudad, donde la mitad de los delitos son hurtos




es.ara.cat













 Los rostros de los 37 ladrones más buscados del Poblenou


Éstos son los 37 ladrones más buscados del #Poblenou. ¡Entre ellos suman más de 200 antecedentes!




metropoliabierta.elespanol.com


----------



## Rojelio Medio (29 Dic 2022)

Progre disfrutando del progreso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Está feo denunciar a los que están trabajando para pagar las pensiones.



y muy ingenuo suponer que le van a recuperar lo robado. 

Le harán perder su tiempo a sumar a las pérdidas anteriores y pasará a una lista en el big data de subnormal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Cien ladrones detenidos 800 veces en Barcelona este año
> 
> 
> Las agresiones sexuales se disparan un 30% en la ciudad, donde la mitad de los delitos son hurtos
> ...



La inseguridad ciudadana es un gran negocio que sustituye al terrorismo de ETA. 

Toda aquella enorme cantidad de pasta que se invertía en " proteger " a gente y lugares de un supuesto atentado, ahora se ha desviado a protegernos de los ladrones . 

De hecho el negocio de la seguridad es el que mejor va en España. Son los más interesados en llenar este país de ladrones traídos de otros lados a falta de suficientes autóctonos. 

Políticos, funcionarios, policías, carceleros, abogados, jueces ... cientos de miles de parásitos sociales, viven en España gracias a los delincuentes.


----------



## Alex001 (29 Dic 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> En Barcelona hay decenas de delincuentes que acumulan más de 100 delitos cada uno y siguen en las calles robando como si nada.
> Y encima la mayoría extracomunitarios, por lo que podrían expulsarse de inmediato.
> Por cierto, ¿por qué cuando los detienen y sueltan una y otra vez no les obligan a devolver lo robado a sus víctimas?



Si los expulsan se les acaba el chollo a las ONGetas, trabajadores sociales, psicólogos, abogados de oficio... Toda una serie de parásitos que viven de los pagapensiones


----------



## theelf (29 Dic 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Mochila por delante y manos en los bolsillos. Mejor, no coger el metro y mejor todavía huir de ese estercolero. Esto era una maleta, se tendría que haber ido en taxi.



Yo paso la pierna por las asas dela mochila y listo

truco probado en barcelona y buenos aires entre otros sitios

ademas claro de una mochila penosa y un movil q no robaria ni el mohamed mas desesperado, ayudan


----------



## Abort&cospelo (29 Dic 2022)

A este tonto el nabo le han robado hasta la indignidad. Hay ue ser paletazo y alucinado para creerse el cuento de la utopia chupiguay ue nos hn montado en este pais de mierda.


----------



## imaginARIO (29 Dic 2022)

Mucho ánimo le dicen,... 
Siga votando progre, le digo yo.


----------



## todoayen (29 Dic 2022)

Esto ya solo puede ser superado por el apuñalamiento de Paulo Coelho en la Sagrada Familia.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (29 Dic 2022)

robar......metro....barcelona........................

¿de qué se sorprende?

Y mi que no me han robado nunca en el metro, me verán cara de pobre o que llevo la cartera junto a los huevos y vigilo el movil como si me fuese la vida en ello. Nunca puedes dejar nada en el suelo, lo tienes que tener todo agarrado siempre.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Dic 2022)

spica dijo:


> Dice que no se dio cuenta, jajajaja.



Sabe quién fue pero no lo puede decir o le llamarán racista.


----------



## DonCrisis (29 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Andabais buscando esto. Lo traigo yo:



Me alegro. Que disfrute lo votado.


----------



## CASA (29 Dic 2022)

Lo he contado en otro hilo, en la zona de salidas del Prat que están siempre _apatrullando_ varios coches de los _mossus_ para que la gente no se exceda con el tiempo de estacionamiento mientras recogen a los familiares he visto a un moro llevarse una bolsa de cuero con pinta de carísima, delante mismo de la propietaria, la dueña ni se enteró. Por la habilidad del tío, eso lo hace cada día del año. 

Y dentro de las terminales hay gente, pakis o moros, no sé, abordando a los que llegan, y es bastante claro que no están para nada bueno. Seguramente están tomando nota del equipaje y de qué pueden robar facilmente. Si esto lo he visto yo en los cinco minutos hasta llegar al estacionamiento de park&go, los de seguridad del aeropuerto se tienen que tomar los cafés con los tipos estos. Seguramente les importa una mierda o lo intentan usar para sus subidas salariales, creo que estaban en huelga la última vez que llegué.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (29 Dic 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> hasta la switch he leido, ya me da una idea del personaje este



Es innegable que existen muchos furros follawaifus y soyboys jugando a mariconadas, parece ser el caso del tipo este. Pero ese cacharro lo puedes utilizar para echarte unos fifas, un civilization, unos tiros, unas peleas o lo que te salga de ahí. No me parece más inmaduro jugar a videojuegos que ver la tele o leer literatura para charos.


----------



## MarloStanfield (29 Dic 2022)

Me reconcilia con el universo y me alinea los chacras todos de golpe cuando, por variar, son los progres los que disfrutan lo votado.


----------



## Kabraloka (29 Dic 2022)

en catalonia solamente se protege a los lazis


----------



## Kriegmesser (29 Dic 2022)

Me decepciona que nadie lo haya puesto aún. Este foro está perdiendo las buenas costumbres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

pues para quedarse sin la cartera y el móvil , solo tenía que darse una vuelta por el centro y ya hace el completo.


----------



## Murnau (29 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307585
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307586
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307628



Vaya tio mierda.


----------



## Chocochomocho (29 Dic 2022)

La switch ajaajajajajajajajajaja que peña que juega a la switch de adulto esté a favor de tercermundizar sus barrios lo dice todo.


----------



## Murnau (29 Dic 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Viví unos meses en una especie de "zona roja" de una gran ciudad tiraflechas, con sus garitos timaturistas, putis, trapis y demás en las inmediaciones. De madrugada daba mal rollito, pero en general, tenías dos factores mitigantes de la inseguridad:
> 
> -Cierta presencia policial. Que no era aquello una favela, vaya, sino una zona de cachondeo en el centro.
> 
> ...



Observar desde el balcón y grabar, tiene que ser todo un documental del Hombre y la Tierra.


----------



## ray merryman (29 Dic 2022)

Puede dar gracias que no le han acuchillado.
Lo de la switch con 40 tacos tiene mas delito que el robo en si mismo.


----------



## Chocochomocho (29 Dic 2022)

34 años y no puede estarse un día sin matar marcianitos en la casa de sus padres. Genética superiora.


----------



## Gus Borden (29 Dic 2022)

Parar a la ultraderecha no sale gratis.


----------



## Nico (29 Dic 2022)

Espero que ahora vote a VOX


----------



## FatalFary (29 Dic 2022)

Luego dicen de Madrid, pero el otro día estuve dando una vuelta por Lavapiés y no me dio la sensación de tener que andar con mil ojos. Aquí lo que pasa es que los de las bandas latinas se matan entre ellos, que no es un problema para la gente normal, y los menas se dedican a robar por la zona de su hotel a pensión completa, pero afortunadamente en número no son demasiados (aún). De hecho en la capital quedan pocos moros paguiteros porque se han largado a otras zonas con mejores pastos, como ayuntamientos sociatas, País Vasco o Cataluña.


----------



## Gorrino (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Joder, qué imbécil, Collblanc na menos, puro tercer mundo.


----------



## Gorrino (29 Dic 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Luego dicen de Madrid, pero el otro día estuve dando una vuelta por Lavapiés y no me dio la sensación de tener que andar con mil ojos. Aquí lo que pasa es que los de las bandas latinas se matan entre ellos, que no es un problema para la gente normal, y los menas se dedican a robar por la zona de su hotel a pensión completa, pero afortunadamente en número no son demasiados (aún). De hecho en la capital quedan pocos moros paguiteros porque se han largado a otras zonas con mejores pastos, como ayuntamientos sociatas, País Vasco o Cataluña.



Madrid atravesé de Chamartin a Conde de Casal con una bici de 6000 pavos en el 2000 en plena noche y lo único que me pasó es que me acompañó un tío durante una hora que vino a hablarme que a él le gustaba mucho la bici, que vaya bici más guapa, que también era bicicletero. Casi igual.


----------



## Gorrino (29 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La inseguridad ciudadana es un gran negocio que sustituye al terrorismo de ETA.
> 
> Toda aquella enorme cantidad de pasta que se invertía en " proteger " a gente y lugares de un supuesto atentado, ahora se ha desviado a protegernos de los ladrones .
> 
> ...



Eso es cierto. Yo fui escolta y aquello no era más que una mentira.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Eso es cierto. Yo fui escolta y aquello no era más que una mentira.



Vistas las consecuencias " del nacionalismo radical etarra " y los 7 apellidos vascos, más bien parece que lo que consiguieron fue la destrucción de su sociedad y la limpieza étnica de sus habitantes. Es cuestión de pocos años que todas las vascas lleguen a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos y ese territorio otrora industrializado y el más rico de España, será un estercolero para descomponer al resto de la nación. 

Los enemigos de España llevan luchando desde hace siglos para impedir nuestro desarrollo. Cuando España no es atacada es que ya tiene en el gobierno a los sicarios que la atacan desde dentro. 
El hermano de Napoleón, Pepe Botella, al tiempo que destruía España, su hermano lo hacía con el imperio Iberoamericano. 
Lo mismo los ingleses que " simulando que acudían a ayudarnos a librarnos de la invasión francesa " destruyeron más que los propios franceses. 

Los de siempre, los enemigos a los que señalaba franco, el contubernio judío-masónico, esperaba con impaciencia el momento de invadir España, desalojar a un gobierno patriota y arrasar con todo . Décadas después ya poco queda . Un sideral endeudamiento de un billón y medio de euros a pagar en generaciones venideras y un erial completamente desindustrializado en donde solo se crían cerdos y se llena de negros con la disculpa de trabajos agrícolas que los españoles no quieren hacer. La tercermundialización de España es inevitable. 






Kissinger y la CIA utilizaron a ETA para asesinar al presidente Carrero en 1973 y entregar el poder a sus sicarios socialistas.


La CIA, detrás de la voladura del presidente del Gobierno de Franco La CIA utilizó a ETA para asesinar en 1973 a Luis Carrero Blanco, el primer presidente del gobierno nombrado por el dictador Francisco Franco. La conexión de la CIA con ETA fue facilitada por el Partido Nacionalista Vasco. Un...




www.burbuja.info










Carrero Blanco iba sin escolta a todos lados. El atentado fue una PSYOP. Corina dice que Juan Carlos traía maletas llenas de millones de Bahrein o Abu
 

https://fuentesinformadas.com/corinna-el-emerito-trae-maletas-con-cinco-millones-por-la-base-de-torrejon-cada-vez-que-va-a-bahrein-o-abu-dhabi La examante de don Juan Carlos, Corinna zu Sayn-Wittgenstein, mantiene que el rey emérito trae ilegalmente «cinco millones cada vez que va a la Fórmula...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ElHijodePutin (29 Dic 2022)

Creas una tesis (seguridad) , creas una antítesis (delincuencia) y cobras los frutos de la síntesis.
Real Politik.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Está feo denunciar a los que están trabajando para pagar las pensiones.



Qué gentuza. Aportan más de lo que nos quitan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2022)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Fijaros en la foto, "DNI (Espanya)" en una denuncia redactada en castellano.
> 
> ¿Qué pasa? ¿En los teclados de Barcelona no existe la "ñ"? No es que la denuncia esté redactada en catalán y tenga que venir así. Es que faltan al respeto incluso escribiendo en español.



Que son gente gilipollas que para ellos no existe la ñ y lo escriben como en qatarlán.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (29 Dic 2022)

sisisi denuncia


----------



## Yakuza (29 Dic 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Es innegable que existen muchos furros follawaifus y soyboys jugando a mariconadas, parece ser el caso del tipo este. Pero ese cacharro lo puedes utilizar para echarte unos fifas, un civilization, unos tiros, unas peleas o lo que te salga de ahí. No me parece más inmaduro jugar a videojuegos que ver la tele o leer literatura para charos.



Uno que juegue al fifa en lugar de en el campo de fútbol con los colegas es un soyboy, uno que pegue unos tiros en lugar de estar en el campo de tiro afinando la puntería es un soyboy, uno que este jugando a un juego de mma en lugar de recibiendo low kicks en el gimnasio es un soyboy, no es el tipo de juegos lo que te convierte en un soyboy, sino el estar perdiendo tu tiempo y tu vida con los juegos sean del tipo que sean.

ale a salir a la calle.


----------



## Gorrino (29 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Vistas las consecuencias " del nacionalismo radical etarra " y los 7 apellidos vascos, más bien parece que lo que consiguieron fue la destrucción de su sociedad y la limpieza étnica de sus habitantes. Es cuestión de pocos años que todas las vascas lleguen a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos y ese territorio otrora industrializado y el más rico de España, será un estercolero para descomponer al resto de la nación.
> 
> Los enemigos de España llevan luchando desde hace siglos para impedir nuestro desarrollo. Cuando España no es atacada es que ya tiene en el gobierno a los sicarios que la atacan desde dentro.
> El hermano de Napoleón, Pepe Botella, al tiempo que destruía España, su hermano lo hacía con el imperio Iberoamericano.
> ...



La cosa es más sencilla que todo eso:

La empresa Seguriber, propiedad de la familia Mayor Oreja, llevaba gran parte de las contratas de Escoltas, Ilunion (ONCE), etc., etc. Lo coges?


----------



## spica (29 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Sabe quién fue pero no lo puede decir o le llamarán racista.



Claro que sabe quien fue, era la intencion de mi comentario.

El ladron le amenazaria y ahora viene contando la milonga que no se dio cuenta.

Mata varios pajaros de un tiro dentro de la progrez en la que vive: blanquea el delito (solo fue un hurto sin violencia), no tiene que describir al delincuente ante la policia ni antes los suyos, no da la razon a los que advierten que BCN esta en la mierda por las politicas progres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> La cosa es más sencilla que todo eso:
> 
> La empresa Seguriber, propiedad de la familia Mayor Oreja, llevaba gran parte de las contratas de Escoltas, Ilunion (ONCE), etc., etc. Lo coges?



Básicamente es crear a un enemigo ( como Rusia ) para justificar el desvío de una ingente cantidad de dinero público para rearmarse. 

Si no hay enemigos ¿ de qué iba a vivir la industria armamentística ? Por ahora lo de inventar extraterrestres que nos puedan atacar no se contempla. Todo se andará. 

Lo mismo las epidemias . Menudo negocio multimillonario !!!!


----------



## Panko21 (29 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Hoy, apenas un par de días después de navidad, un adolescente huérfano del Magreb puede volver a sonreír pues sus sueños se han hecho realidad, ya tiene un ordenador para poder estudiar, y su hermanito pequeño una switch para entretenerse y combatir la soledad.
> Un Milagro navideño.



Y ropa para vestirse


----------



## Educo Gratis (29 Dic 2022)

Osea, el tío lleva cosas por valor de 3.000€ en una maleta, y "no sabe como le han robado".

Tío, tu eres TONTO chaval, ya sé que Warcelona es una selva pero tú eres tonto.

El primer error es meterte en un metro chungo con semejante maleta, mejor alternativa es que hubieras cogido un taxi a modo de seguro, y segundo, si aun así prefieres hacer la ratilla e ir en metro por lo menos alerta máxima, delante tuyo y abrazado en todo momento.

Pero claro, imagino que el fallo viene de serie, tu cabeza esta programada para ver la realidad como si fuera Disney, hasta que te llevas la hostia. Pues nada, a disfrutar bien fuerte, TONTO.


----------



## Luftwuaje (29 Dic 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Y ropa para vestirse



Milagro de navidad hermano, milagro de navidad.
Amén!


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (29 Dic 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> me robaron el equipaje al volver de ver a mi madre mientras estaba en el metro (L9S, en Collblanc) de Barcelona *SIN QUE ME DIERA CUENTA......*
> 
> Pues, entonces. Según la maravillosa justicia que tenemos, sobre todo para el delincuente.
> 
> *NO ES ROBO, SI NO SUSTRACCIÓN...HURTO al descuido.*



Se lo arreglo.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (29 Dic 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Ja ho diu el refrany: Barcelona bona si el MENA et roba.


----------



## Merluzo (29 Dic 2022)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Fijaros en la foto, "DNI (Espanya)" en una denuncia redactada en castellano.
> 
> ¿Qué pasa? ¿En los teclados de Barcelona no existe la "ñ"? No es que la denuncia esté redactada en catalán y tenga que venir así. Es que faltan al respeto incluso escribiendo en español.



¿Te crees que un mosso cualquiera tiene nociones de lengua castellana o catalana?
La mitad de la gente no sabe escribir ni catalán ni castellano en mi comunidad. En cataluña la gente escribe fatal, sobretodo el catalán. 
España es país de mongolos, votontos y futbolerdos... ¿Qué esperabas?


----------



## Vientosolar (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>


----------



## Abrojo (29 Dic 2022)

Como descuidas una maleta o una mochila que deberías llevar agarrada siempre y a la vista? No digo que no pueda pasar, igual llevaba bolsa de mano y maleta y perdió la segunda (lo que no me explico porqué perdió todo entonces)

Para eso mejor pillarse un taxi del aeropuerto y te ahorras disgustos


----------



## Merluzo (29 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que son gente gilipollas que para ellos no existe la ñ y lo escriben como en qatarlán.



Tú eres más tonto y gilipollas que el monillo que ha redactado la denuncia y encima hablas menos idiomas que él, cuñao barriobajero.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (29 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Como descuidas una maleta o una mochila que deberías llevar agarrada siempre y a la vista? No digo que no pueda pasar, igual llevaba bolsa de mano y maleta y perdió la segunda (lo que no me explico porqué perdió todo entonces)
> 
> Para eso mejor pillarse un taxi del aeropuerto y te ahorras disgustos



A ese pollo lo atracaron y ahora cuenta la historia como mejor encaja con su entorno


----------



## Burrocracia (29 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Eso es cierto. Yo fui escolta y aquello no era más que una mentira.



Puedes desarrollarlo ?


----------



## Gorrino (29 Dic 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Puedes desarrollarlo ?



Estaba inflado el nivel de peligrosidad para que las empresas del PNV, BILDU, PP y PSOE se inflaran a ganar dinero con las subcontratas de seguridad pagadas con el dinero de los ciudadanos. Está claro? Si hablas con cualquier Escolta no fantasmón, que hay muchos, te dirá lo mismo.


----------



## Panko21 (29 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Milagro de navidad hermano, milagro de navidad.
> Amén!



No oyes el coro con merey Christmas? Ese de solo en casa?


----------



## Luftwuaje (29 Dic 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> No oyes el coro con merey Christmas? Ese de solo en casa?



Como si lo estuviera oyendo
De hecho lo estoy oyendo!


----------



## bsnas (29 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> El metro de BCN es como Splatoon, si te despistas un segundo pierdes



Alguna vez me ha tocado ir a Barcelona por temas y reconozco que tiene su morbo meterse en Las Ramblas y zonas cool aledañas porque si, o como en este caso disfrutar del ambientazo que se respira en el metro.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Dic 2022)

Esto era porque los moronegros que le han robao no tenian PULSERICA DESPAÑA

El dia que mande GITANOBOCS con el FEO y les pongan pulserica a todos, esto se acabara de raiz, porque MORONEGRO CON PULSERICA DESPAÑA = BLANCO


----------



## Knightfall (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Dic 2022)

Le han robado los regalos de Reyes jajajajajjajaja


----------



## Decipher (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Karlb (30 Dic 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Uno que juegue al fifa en lugar de en el campo de fútbol con los colegas es un soyboy, uno que pegue unos tiros en lugar de estar en el campo de tiro afinando la puntería es un soyboy, uno que este jugando a un juego de mma en lugar de recibiendo low kicks en el gimnasio es un soyboy, no es el tipo de juegos lo que te convierte en un soyboy, sino el estar perdiendo tu tiempo y tu vida con los juegos sean del tipo que sean.
> 
> ale a salir a la calle.



¿Vale también en el caso de atracar bancos y matar prostitutas? 
En español se dice patadas.


----------



## Tonimn (30 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Si los expulsan se les acaba el chollo a las ONGetas, trabajadores sociales, psicólogos, abogados de oficio... Toda una serie de parásitos que viven de los pagapensiones



Pero para eso están los miles que van con las larvas por todos lados como principal requisito para recibir ayudas y prestaciones, y los esquiroles, y los que no hacen nada de nada... ¿Por qué no expulsan a los que roban y agreden? ¿esos en concreto a quién benefician?


----------



## diogenes de sinope (30 Dic 2022)

Amigo Morell, busca porque seguro que hay un número 0xy, que no deja rastro de llamada, para denunciar tu caso. Al no dejar rastro luego no habrá vengansita de los presuntos delincuentes que te sustrajeron esos bienes de capitalista de los que disfrutas.

Para evitar que eso pase en el futuro también puedes considerar el no viajar a "països" de riesgo. Ya tu sabes.

Y alégrate, que así, a lo tonto, has disminuido tu huella de carbono.


----------



## ciudadlibre (30 Dic 2022)

que lo tome como una distribucion de la riqueza con los mas desfavorecidos


----------

